# 3 weeks and counting



## Guest

I got less then 3 weeks till i am sitting on the sandy shores of Myrtle Beach in the direct sun for more then 10 hrs a day ,, and we got a killer spot this yr ,, step out of the MH and walk 2ft and on the shore ,, nothing better then that IMO ,, we are heading out the 24 of May ,, and won't be back till the 25 or 26th of June ,, makes it kinda nice now that my wife is not working ,, we have more time to spend without deadlines ,, and i got to admit we really need this time more then ever this yr ,, only one thing that i wil miss ,, and that is the fact that i did not get to take my mom to see the ocean one more time ,, but due to what happend and so fast ,, i didn't have a chance ,, so this yr ,, i am dedicating our vacation to my mom ,, she is with us in spirit ,, and that is all that matters    :approve:


----------



## akjimny

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Enjoy your vacation Rod and I hope you get the nice, warm temperatures you enjoy.  We left Florida in April 15th in 90 degree heat, so you should be plenty warm up there at Myrtle Beach.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Hey Jim, if it not over 90 degrees, to Rod it cold. he have his winter jacket on 24/7 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: . He is the only person I know that sleep with the heater on in the summer    .


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

BTW Rod I have only 15 days till we head out to Fla. It will be  great sitting in the shade watching to sun set with a cold miller in my hand. :laugh:  :laugh:. But all that is determine on how well Maria does May 11 with her heart check up and maybe a stent or 2. But we want know till then if we go, but not canceling my reservation till I know for sure. So pray for us, more for her.


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

sitting in the shade ??? hollis ,, u go to the beach to be in the sun ,, and our spot has no shade ,, and on the coast beach area only shade u get is if the clouds are up ,, or one other ,, that i wll not say anything about   ,, but yes i hope Maria comes thru ok ,, and u all get to go ,, she is in our prayers ,, and u too


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

we are also planning a trip to the same spot about mid july ,, for 2 weeks,, when it is nice and warm ,, if anyone wants to join us we will be glad to have u ,, rates are in the range of 78 per night  to 20 per night ,, if u stay in the lower class area ,, and btw ,, temps on the beach that time of yr range from 90 to 100+ ,, but that is my kinda weather ,, but still too cool to run the a/c units ,, open windows are just fine ,, besides i won't be at the MH anyway ,, i will be on the beach from sun up till sun down ,, and btw ,, the beach front spots have no shade ,, niether does the beach ,, unless u rent an umbrella and chairs ,, which to me is for wimps ,, who needs shade ,, u'r on the beach ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 3 weeks and counting

90 to a 100+  No way!!!   Time to go to the mountains.  No sand between my toes or sharks looking for a meal :laugh:  Not a beach person myself.  More of a mountain man.  JK Rod get the MH ready and have a good trip.  Hollis, Thoughts and prayer are with Maria May 11.  All will be fine and you and Maria will go and have a great time at the beach.


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Hey Nash I am with you, love the mountain especially the north GA. TN. mountains. The beach is a family thing, kids and grand kids love it and we tag along to sit with the GKs one night so the parents can go out and have some fun on there own with no kids. Rod can have all the direct sun he wants, not for me, he will eaten up with skin cancer before he get to 50 YO . But that is his life and he loves what he does, more power to him to be able to do it.


----------



## whitey

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Rod Have a good time and enjoy it, Remember all then cold days back in January. :bleh: they are all green with envied they wish they could be there.


----------



## akjimny

Re: 3 weeks and counting

60 - Yes, 70 - Great. 80 / 90 / 100 - You'll find me in the air conditioning somewhere, but not outside if I can avoid it.  Put up with enough of that when I didn't have a choice.    :laugh:  :laugh:      But all y'all can enjoy it all you want, and have my share too. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Well Rod has the advantage of being so thin the sun want burn him. :laugh:  Heard he dont even cast a shadow


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

good point ,, but as hollis mentioned ,, about the skin cancer ,, well i already have it ,, but that ain't stopping me ,, the dr told me 3 yrs ago ,, that i could not  have nothing to do in the sun unless i covered up everything ,, well not me ,, i will take life as it comes ,, and if i can't enjoy the way i like in the full sun and on the beach ,, to me  not worth a dime ,, u only live once ,, and the way i see it ,, this is my once  :approve:  :approve:   
But one other thing ,, i doubt if i will die of skin cancer ,, i have been exposed to much worse stuff ,, asbestos from clutches and brakes ,, all kinds of toxic fumes from fires ,, and lead ,, back when i worked with a guy that did auto body and he was one of the last that actually used lead to fill in seams and such on older cars
and also ,, the beach life is just not for families ,, i have met many surfers that were 60 + and still going at it ,, and they do throw one heck of a party at night on the beach ,, they live to party and risk their lives ,, as i said ,, i only have one life and i will live it to the fullest ,,, since i have no GK's ,, and proly won't till after i am gone , then i will live the way i want ,, i raised my kids ,, and now it's time for them to support me    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 3 weeks and counting

You GO Rod!  I think the perfect vacation is the one that fits the person.  It's so great that Lynn loves the beach as much as you do.  However, with that being said, we are still planning to head West around June 1st.  Only 12 more days of school!!!!!  :laugh: 

This GS is killing us...no, just kidding.  It's just hard to look at our RV every day and not be able to go anywhere.  Come on June!  We are thinking of heading up toward Lake Powell and spending a couple of weeks just hanging out.  We missed the Needles when we went to Canyonlands and I really want to do some serious hiking.  There is so much to see and do around the area.  Since we have spent some time in Arches, Bryce Canyon (LOVED BRYCE), and Zion, we know we will enjoy exploring Canyonlands more.  

Hollis, we are certainly keeping Maria in our prayers and anxiously awaiting the news she is ready to head to NB!


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

12 more days of school JR ?? u need to move here ,, yesterday was the last day of school here for us ,, but they did have to go to school on a few saturdays to make up for the snow days ,, but they still got out when planned ,, but get the rv ready ,, mine is kinda ,, if our weather will ever warm up and quit raining ,, i might get it waxed to go ,, other then that i am ready ,, but i will sit out in a lawn chair with a cold brew ,, and watch Lynn and Jess ,, scramble to get stuff done the day before we leave ,, it never fails ,,, happens every yr ,, no matter how long they know about it ,, but it is fun to watch ,, and to see them the day we leave ,, priceless ,, they are still packing in their minds     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

well as f now ,, i am sitting on GO ,, only one more section of the MH to wax ,, and i am done ,, all i got to do is the pretrip stuff ,, and i will do that the night before we leave,, oops forgot ,, i gotta recheck the parts inventory just incase ,, by the time what service i have to help me on the road  gets to me ,, i will be gone by the time they get there ,, all fixed ,, as u all know ,, i carry a big inventory of parts that i can use on the road if i have too ,, all but an engine and trans and rearend ,, but i have changed all but engines out on the side of the road ,, no biggy for me ,, but not on my MH ,, i know i am a worry wart ,, but things happen ,, and i am no way in heck gonna wait for a road side thingy to come and help me ,, as i said ,, by the time  they get there ,, i will be gone ,, and they will be lookiing for me  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
but one other thing ,, we are staying in 2 diff places agian this yr ,, a week in MB ,, then prolly 7 to 10 days in Carolina beach ,, then back to MB ,, Carolina beach is the big cost ,, this yr ,, besides fuel ,, they are 82 a night       ,, but what the heck ,, u only live once ,, and as long as i have a clear view of the ocean ,, i will pay any price


----------



## akjimny

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Sounds like you got a plan, Rod.  I know what you mean about the tools and spare parts.  My Bro-In-Law ragged on me about all the tools and stuff I brought along last year - so this year we went with his plan.  Minimal tools and parts.  Sooooooooooo - when the lights went out on the trailer, we had to go and find a Walmart and when that didn't work, had to find an RV repair shop.

So next trip I'll be back to carrying all my tools and toys and leave my Bro-In-Law behind  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

yea i know Jim ,, i am one to carry enough stuff to rebuild my MH on the side of the road ,, but that is all cked ,, w/h working ok ,, refer cooling now ,, all lights working ,, 11 more days and i'm gone ,, only stuff i have to do before we leave is the regular stuff ,, like cking the tires ,, setting the psi in the air bags ,, and cking the Gearvendor (very slight leak in it ) ,, other then that i am ready to go ,, and if i could ,, i would leave now ,, nothing really stopping me ,, but a place to stay once there ,, but i will make the best of it till i actually hit the road ,, and worry like hell till we get there     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Damn i forgot the most important thing ,, i also got my board waxed and ready to go ,, i carry it along with other things in the shower/storage area  :laugh:  :laugh:  we don't use our shower ,, so makes for a good storage area


----------



## akjimny

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Shower - oh you mean that thing with the closet rod in it for the Boss Lady's clothes and my fishing rod and hip boots.  That shower? :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## try2findus

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Really?  I LOVE our shower.  But when not in use, our shower also doubles as the dirty clothes hamper holder!!  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Well you bet we use ours, why have a shower if you aren't going to use it, might as well have a tent to camp in. There is nothing in ours that we don't use, that is why be bought a MH in the first place. I know Rod will take a bar of soap to the ocean and bathe there., but the EPA will get him for killing or running the fish off :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: BTW we have 7 days and we are off to Destin,Fla for a week.MH is ready and loaded to go. :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

we are also now 10 days away from a month on the sands of the beach ,, and hollis ,, if i bathe in the ocean ,, that means food for the next day    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  ,, but no really ,, our shower is to small to really use ,, and besides that the CG has great showers ,, (not like MR) but they will do ,, only thing we have packed (well me anyway) is my clothes ,, but my beach clothes stay in the MH all yr ,, daughter and wife ,,, well they have not even thought of what they are taking yet ,, we buy food and such once we get to where we are ,, no use having stuff spoil if something goes wrong with the refer ,, besides that ,, we will usally buy fish and such at a local market or butcher ,, that way it is fresh ,, but i can't wait to go ,, and one other thing ,, so glad we are spending an month there once agian ,, even though we are not staying at one place ,, and if i get the urge ,, we might even stay a bit longer ,, who knows ,, we have nothing tying us down now ,, so ,, i guess this is the start of part time rving ,, but i can't retire ,, if i do that all those 70 to 80 a night resorts will be outta the question ,, and i can't have that ,, i like my comfort and other places just don't have that IMO ,, and i will not stay anywhere there is alot of trees ,, hate trees even at the house ,, makes cleaning the MH up after a trip even worse ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

well I have 5 days and a awake up and it's off to Fla. and I am getting excited about it. This our first trip out for the year and I can't wait .We want be out for a month as Rod, but we will be there about a week, then it up North Georgia mountains and TN mountains and hoping for cooler weather We really don't know where we are going when we go North. but who cares as long as we are out. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

hollis come on down we got cool weather already ,, next 2 days ,, night in the upper 40's and days in the lower 70's ,, man i can't wait till summer ,, but from what i have seen MB is not much better ,, highs are only in the upper 60's and nights are in the 50's ,, but u never know what the real feel temps are when u are on the ocean ,, kinda like the weather and rain report from the airports   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

well i am still waiting ,, ready to go ,, Wife bought me some bud light lime ,, i guess it was to get me primed for the beach ,, i like that beer ,, but to me nothing better then Landshark with lime and salt ,, and also Corona with the same ,, but there again there is the beach bar we can always go to for really good drinks ,, and if u spend enough with them ,, they will bring a drink to u on the beach ,, but in a concealed cup ,, boooze is not allowed on the beach in SC ,, but other then mid season ,, i have never seen them enforce that rule ,, they have told a few to pour it out ,, but those that did always had more ,, Horry County police drive the beach all day long ,, worse in the middle of the season ,, but they are cool ,, they never get in any bodies face about what they are drinking ,, just ask them not to do it again ,, and that's it ,, all they need now is a ocean swim up bar   :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

well less then 2 and 1/2 days to go ,, and still the other 2 of our family are not ready ,, all but the last minute cks and i am ready to go ,, we are gonna leave around 1am tues morning ,, that way it will put us in PL around 8 or 9am ,, and once we get set up ,, we can enjoy the beach our first day ,, but no umbrellas and chairs yet ,, they don't put those out till thurs the week before Mem day ,, but oh well ,, weather looks good so far ,, highs in the upper 80's lows in the 70's ,, and all sun ,, the surf is kinda flat though ,, but maybe it will pick up ,, i hope so ,, i want a few good practice sessons on the board ,, before i head out at night on stealth missions ,, i still have not gotten used to this board ,, so i need all the practice i can get      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

well Rod I am here sitting in the ocean drinking my margaritas and watching the sun set. Had a few Millers earlier in the day. ALL well down here . If can get up early enough I might go deep sea fishing. Have fun, as I know we are. Man it been way to long. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

well hope u do get to go deep sea fishing ,, if u do go make sure the capt takes u way out to sea ,, like the one i went on with my son ,, it was a full 12 hr cruise ,, but if u go ,, u will enjoy ,, me i am just sitting on ready ,, i am almost thinking about heading out tomm night around 10pm or so ,, and spending the nights in walmart near PL ,,     :approve:  :approve:   
Btw Hollis ,, besure to take some pics of u 'in' the ocean u did type that u were in it  ,, i want to see that    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
But i would like to really see some pics of the sand and ocean where u all are staying ,, i might be interested in staying there also ,, i know i can't due to being Gov and such ,, but i would just like to see what the beach is like there ,, and the waves at u'r alls place ,, if that is ok with u ,,


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

well less then 4 hrs to go ,, and i am hitting the road ,, i am not gonna sleep ,, just stay up and go ,, got plenty of red bulls and Lynn is making coffee for us ,, so i should be ok ,, there is always the truck stop coffee ,, and the rest area coffee ,, but i am gonna push it a little more this yr ,, i want to be in the CG and set up and on the beach by atleast noon ,,    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
One other thing ,, i will have wifi tomm night ,, we paid for it as part of the deal we got ,, and as soon as i get it set up ,, i will be on here ,, might even type at u all from the shore


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Well Rod I hope you get there safely. I know how excited you are about getting there. WE are having a blast. Kept GKs one night and a day, now they are at the other grand parents condo for a few days, so the mother and dad can once again act like newly weds. The weather is great except the humidity is setting in, the temp are in the hight eighties, with a cool breeze. I thinkk we are going to head home tomorrow  repack and head up North HOPEFULLY A LOT COOLER. EVERYONE TAKE CARE BE BACK ON LATER.


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

good deal hollis ,, we finally made it ,, left at 2am ,, and was running ahead of schedule ,, and then bam ,, we sat on I20 for more then 4 hrs ,, they had a 2 semi truck wreck ,, and it closed the whole east bound side down ,, and we were stuck in the middle ,, no place to turn around not even and exit close ,, but we made it ,, cked in around 4 got set up ,, lynn went and bought food ,, and i walked the beach ,, i will have pics in the album the next few days ,, so stay posted ,, my beach time has just begun  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

WELL we are home now, resting and looking at a time frame we can head to the GA., TN. mountains to cool off. I been in the 90's here, heck even the pool is to hot to get in.. But first got to go to Charleston and help my son move into his bigger house, why he wanted a bigger one is beyoung me. We are going to do a low country boils for my birthday around the 18 of June, then I hope to get the heck out of town.


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

come on down here with me .. hollis ,, i will still be here till the 24 of june ,, and the weather will be even better by then ,, heck ,,i might even tech u how to body board    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
No ,, really the weather has been great ,, and our life guard is a knock out ,, but does not know much english ,, and to me that is pretty bad ,, IMO ,, what if they radio her for a rescue and she does not understand ???


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

ok day 3 of the beach trip ,, today was windy ,, waves were wind blown ,, nothing worth even getting in the water for   ,, but i did walk almost 117 miles today on the beach ,, i walked from the chair sight we have to MB resort ,, and then back and then all the way to Apache pier , the walking monitor i had on said 116.3 ,, i am gonna drive it in the car tomm and see how close it is   
Tomm if the weather is good ,, i plan to spend at least 3 to 4 hrs on the waves ,, i gotta practice on the new board due to the fact that there is a big surf party on sat night ,, and i know there will be alot of challenges out on the water ,, so i need to get the feel for the board ,, cause at 2am in the morning u can't see the waves u have to feel them ,, and if u are not on u'r board right ,, u'r gonna be fish food   
infact i might just go out there in a few and see how bad i do in the dark ,, that way i know where i stand as far as what i need to work on ,, the waves are pounding right now ,, can hear them as i am typing ,, all windows are open in the MH ,, and man does it sound good    :approve: 
More to follow :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Rod you need to get that WALKING MONITOR thing re-calibrated or reset it each day,116.3 or 117 is a lot on miles to walk in a days time.


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

well maybe ,, hollis ,, but all i know is when i was at MB resort our chair area could not even be seen ,, and the peir did not exist ,, when u walk on the beach u walk and don;t realize how far u really walk ,, but i am gonna ck it by car tomm to see how far it is from where i am ,, to the resort then back to the pier ,, and i will let u know    :approve: 
but that is one thing i will do when down here ,, i walk the beach ,, just something i have to do ,, get board sitting when i can't be out on the ocean ,, but that is me ,, i can't stand to sit still ,, i have to be doing something ,, and i guess walking is my way of taking up the day  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

hey no problem with walking, I wished I was there to walk with you. I know I need to walk more than I do and that would be a good place to do it.


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

btw ,, after i read what i posted,,, the post was spose to be 11.6 miles ,, not 116 ,, sorry   
well day 4 ,, was on the beach by 7am ,, no boarding today ,, this place is packed and so is the beach ,, and i would hate to hit a kid i can not see while riding a wave ,, also went pier fishing today ,, not much luck ,, caught 2 ,, a sea drum ,, and a sea bass ,, but nothing worth keeping ,, oh well 
gonna post pics now ,, and as we go ,, more to come     :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

well see if you can get back on tonight. also no pictures yet on the album section here.


----------



## akjimny

Re: 3 weeks and counting

Yeah, Rod, a 116 mile walk on the beach would have pretty much eaten up all your vacation.      :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 3 weeks and counting

to much bright sun and coronas impaired his vision :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

well another day what day 4 or 5 ,, don;t matter anyway ,, but man this place looks like a sardine can ,, they even have folks camping in the overflow area ,, and the beach     ,, there were so many people out today u couldn't see the sand ,, and don;t even think about surfing or anything ,, the beach isn't even this crowded in july ,, of course then ,, everyone is inside hiding from the 100 degree heat ,, but tomm i know will be worse ,, all those that could not get off sat ,, will be down here for sunday ,, but good thing is ,, 90% of the park tags i have seen ,, are leaving monday ,, and also found out they are short on life gaurds this yr ,, they have not have that many apply and alot that did could not pass the certifications ,, and that's sad ,, i know these lifegaurds only make min wage ,, but to me ,, they are on the beach all summer ,, and getting a pay check too ,, but that is me  well i will post more tomm ,, and as soon as i get the pics resized i will post them on the albums


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

ok todays post is about like the last ,, too many people on the beach to do anything ,, it was worse today ,, it was wall to wall umbrellas and the people ,, man ,, they had little groups set up in rows and there musta been 20 to 30 people per area ,, but most are packing up tonight and heading home ,, some have already left ,, but tomm by 11am this place will be back to the way it was a week ago ,, i might go out on a stealth mission tonight ,, i have not been on the board hardly at all ,, it is either the waves or the people in the water ,, but waves are looking good ,, so who knows ,, but more to come tomm


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

ok ,, today the beach had few left over folks that have not left yet ,, but nothing like it was ,, the cg is mostly vacant again ,, it was like a traffic jam on the folks leaving this morning wall to wall rvs ,, i had to sit around and watch ,, is was amusing ,, but as i said ,, all quiet once agian ,, and the surf and weather look great for the next week ,, so u know where i'll be  :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

today was great CG empty ,, beach empty ,, and the weather was great ,, surf was good too ,, infact so good ,, i took a big tumble today ,, wave slamed me into the sand bar ,, and then took me into the 4ft water after the sand bar ,, by the time i quit tumbling i was almost on shore    ,, i am still finding pieces of broken sea shells inbedded in my skin ,, and i know i will feel it in the morning ,, i am already feeling it ,, and i think i drank enough salt water to keep my bodies salt content up for the next yr  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: ,, but it was fun ,, and i got right back out there and did it agian ,, and so will i tomm ,, we went down to Margaritaville last night for dinner ,, was great as usual ,, then went and walked around Broadway At The Beach till about 11:30 ,, then came back to the CG ,, oh yea btw ,, Jimmey Buffet has put in a Landshark building next to the new ferris wheel they have put in ,, the Landshark place is kinda like Margaritaville in a since ,, but it is more based on his beer line ,, 

http://www.myrtlebeach.com/blog/pos...immy-buffetts-landshark-bar-grill-teaming-up/
well enough for today gotta go mend the wounds ,, but more to follow  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: 3 weeks and counting

well it's june and waves were terrible ,, wind is back and they were wind blown flat ,, so i just sat in the beach chair and wasted the day ,, we went out to dinner at Jimmy Buffets new place ,, and got to admit ,, pretty damn nice ,, didn't get to ride the wheel though ,, big long line to get on it ,, but had a good time ,, we walked the strip till about 9 pm and then came back to the CG ,, more to follow


----------



## 3magic

RE: 3 weeks and counting

You have a chanceto enjoy your vacation Rod and I hope you get the nice.


----------

